# Wunderbar



## MPA

How can I say the word _wunderbar _in Finnish? I just found the words _loistava_, _mainio _and _ihana_. Does some of them good translations?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

They are all good translations among others. It depends on the context which one you should use.


----------



## MPA

Ok, I didn't explain what I want...
Like, if I heard and/or see something that I want to congrats the person who did it and at same time say that I happy for it.
E.g.: If someone say to me "I just graduated at university last month", which of these words can explain this feeling I discraved before?
I believe _loistava _is better, but don't know actually.


----------



## Hakro

In this case, _loistavaa_ is a perfect choice.

Other possibilities here are for example _hienoa _or _upeaa__._

Note that you have to use the partitive case.


----------



## MPA

Thank you, Maija and Hakro.


----------

